

How To Delete Your Personal Info From The Internet - greyone
http://greycoder.com/how-to-delete-your-info-from-internet/

======
jff
This article mentions Reputation.com, whose ads always come up on my Pandora
station. I've never looked at them before, but checking it out now confirms:
they really are as scummy as the commercials try to make them sound, creating
fake websites and presumably reviews on websites to make your company look
artificially better.

